# Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)



## Rheinspezie (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein einfaches, mediterranes Fischrezept, welches in Portugal sehr beliebt ist :

Ihr braucht :

Zwiebeln , Paprika , Tomaten , Knoblauch , Olivenöl , Weißwein ,

Salz , Pfeffer und natürlich Fisch.

Fisch ( diverses , Karbonade oder Filet , was gerade da ist ).

Zitrone , wahlweise Zitronenthymian/Basilikum.


Ich mache den Fischtopf mit Hechtfilet , welches ich mit dem Thymian, etwas Zitrone, Basilikum , Pfeffer und Olivenöl zuvor mariniert habe.

Die  Zubereitung ist ganz einfach : Zwiebeln grob schneiden, Paprika in Streifen schneiden, Tomaten würfeln , Knoblauch in dünne Scheiben schneiden .

Die Zwiebeln zuerst in den Topf ( ich habe zuvor etwas Öl eingegeben ) , dann die Paprika .

Das Ganze einmal schön anbraten und die Tomaten darübergeben.

Kräftig salzen und Pfeffern.

Weißwein zugeben, den Fisch auf das Gemüse betten , Knoblauch obenauf , ebenfalls salzen, pfeffern und mit reichlich Olivenöl versehen ( " ca " 6 Esslöffel ).

Hitze reduzieren und das Ganze mit Deckel ca. 30 Min. schmurgeln lassen.

Beilage : Brot/Kräuterbaguett/Kartoffeln, was eben da ist.


Fertich :m

Ein einfaches und gesunders Gericht, wie ich denke und auch nicht kompliziert.

Ich hoffe, es schmeckt Euch .

R.S.


----------



## cafabu (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Moinsen,
hört sich klasse an. Das muss ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren.
Carsten


----------



## Brettener86 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Toll!!

Und das Bild sieht auch super aus


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

@Rheinspezie
ich mache diese Fischsuppe ebenfalls sehr gern (mit wenigen Veränderungen), aber dass es ein Portugiesischer Fischtopf ist, muss ich mir merken. Ich mache zusätzlich noch eine Kohlart rein, entweder Weiss- oder Spitzkohl oder Brokkoli und ich ersetze einen Teil des Weissweines durch Fischfond oder Gemüsebrühe (selbst gemacht). Du hast vollkommen Recht, das ist ein einfaches aber überaus schmackhaftes Gericht und es ist 'Wurscht', welchen Fisch man dazu einsetzt, der Geschmack wird natürlich davon beeinflußt. 
Ich habe gleich ne Pfütze auf der Zunge - muss eh einkaufen heute.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## SC-Fischer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Spitze!#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Hallo,

komme gerade aus der Küche und habe mir den Fischtopf schmecken lassen - frisch, leicht und köstlich.

Auch , wer nicht so gerne kocht, kann sich schnell und einfach 
was gesundes, leckeres zaubern :l

Das mit dem selbstgemachten Fischfond hört sich auch sehr gut an, es sollte aber keine "Instant" - Brühe dran, wie ich finde !

Ich hatte übrigens dem Filet zuvor die Gräten gezogen, mit einer kleinen Zange - und habe es nicht bereut...

In Zukunft werde ich noch andere Fischarten verwenden und ggf. ein paar Safran - Fäden hinzugeben.

guten Appetit  , R.S.


----------



## woern1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Sieht gut aus, werde ich mal nachkochen.

Wobei muss der Fisch wirklich 30 min. mit- 'schmurgeln'?

Je nach Dicke würde ich dem max. 5-8 min. geben.

Aber mal schauen.

Danke für die 'Vorstellung'.

TL

werner


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*



woern1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, werde ich mal nachkochen.
> 
> Wobei muss der Fisch wirklich 30 min. mit- 'schmurgeln'?
> 
> ...




Moin, 

die Dauer des Schmurgelns ist wichtig,damit das Gemüse gar wird.

Bei dünnen Filetscheiben kannst Du den Fisch einfach später dazulegen und wieder Deckel drauf.

so gart er solange, wie Du es willst.

R.S.


----------



## Brummel (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Portugiesischer Fischtopf (einfach !)*

Hallo Rheinspezie#h,

super Rezept:m, der Zusatz "portugiesischer ..." interessiert mich dabei weniger, ich mach anner Pfanne sowieso was ich will.
Es gibt unglaublich viele Variationen Fisch zuzubereiten, das lass ich mir ungern durch irgendwelche "Step by Step" - Anleitungen vorschreiben, aber Dein Grundgerüst kommt meinem Geschmack ziemlich nahe.  
Jetzt hab ich kurz vor Mitternacht wieder Kohldampf und muß die TK mal inspizieren!

Gruß Torsten#h


----------

